# What bike have you owned the longest?



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been thinking this would be a good idea for a thread for a while, but I just got around to taking pictures when I was out taking pictures for the tube joining thread. I have two that I have had for a while. The Nishiki Manitoba was my first new bike, purchased in 1991. It was full DX. Its been just the frame and fork for a long time with plans to convert it to a single speed that never seem to come together. The second is my Mongoose Amp purchased in 1993 I think currently set up for my wife. I'm not sure if this topic has already been used, but I know some of you have had bikes much longer than I have.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

87 Rockhopper with 24 inch wheels and modded with front and rear XC 9000 roller cams. Bought it new. Still at my parent's house.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I never kept bikes for very long until I quit working in a shop and didn't get discounts anymore so...

1995 IF Deluxe, serial number 52 bought new


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

'94 Kona Cinder Cone...

Bought new from Top of the Hills bike shop in Virginia Beach, VA. Funny name 'cause there's not really any hills around there...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

'71 Colnago

'78 Breezer

'83 Ritchey Annapurna


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

My 87 sierra... riding it home from work in about 20 minutes!


----------



## matt07302 (Feb 14, 2007)

My first mountain bike... Ritchey Ultra purchased new from Marina Cyclery Bike Shop in San Francisco. This was my one and only ride until last year when I needed another bike in the East. I guess I never felt the need to ride anything else. Total monogamy. (All original parts have been saved over the years.)


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Technically that would be my wifes cannondale which I built up from a special order 3.0 frame back in 93. 
As far as my bikes go that would be my nuke proof. Which I bought new in I think January of 1995.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

00 ibis mojo.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

My 1988 Fat Chance:








Not my oldest bike, but it's the only one that I've been the original owner of since 1988 when it was a brand new frameset from Fat City Cycles in Somerville.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> My 1988 Fat Chance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which seatpost is that? nice stem:thumbsup:


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

colker1 said:


> which seatpost is that? nice stem:thumbsup:


Colker1,
It's a 26.4mm Campagnolo MTB post, I think it's a "Euclid"? 
It's the one that has 2 bolts on the top of the head like the old school Campy road bike seat posts (Nuevo Record?) so I need to use that wierd shaped Campy wrench.
Thanks about the stem


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

'92 Trek 8300
its really beat up. trying to get it rideable now.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

My 1988/89 Brodie, owned since new.
1997 Dekerf
1996 Trek Road Bike


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

The Ritchey and the Fat Chance are going to be tough to top here.

I've still got a 1993 Kona Hei Hei that I bought from Summit Mountain Bikes in Canton CT. It doesn't have the heritage of the Ritchey or the Fat, but I'd argue that it's as great a bike.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

My '94 Univega Alpina 7.5

Not high end (yup blue collar) but my first 'real' mountain bike. Upgraded almost every part of it, and it's on the trainer right now.

JmZ


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd say the '78 Breezer is the one that's going to be unbeatable.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> I'd say the '78 Breezer is the one that's going to be unbeatable.


Wow. I missed that.

You're right on the MTB history front. But if i actually had to ride it, i'd prefer the Ritchey. (Or my Hei Hei  )


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've owned my Cannondale M700 since 91. It was originally a rigid. I first installed a Manitou Two, then a Three and then an EFC. I also at the same time built a set of Mavic 217 rims on an XT rear hub and a Ringle Bubba front hub. XTR shifters in Gorilla Billet pods and Avid Tri Align cants. Raceface cranks and Real Racing chainrings. I've been riding this bike for 15 years like this, only swapping the pedals and handlebars to sorta stay with the times.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

JChasse said:


> The Ritchey and the Fat Chance are going to be tough to top here.
> 
> I've still got a 1993 Kona Hei Hei that I bought from Summit Mountain Bikes in Canton CT. It doesn't have the heritage of the Ritchey or the Fat, but I'd argue that it's as great a bike.


JChasse-You can argue all want that the 93' Kona is as great as my 88' Fat, but you've definitely got me beat with your better Avatar


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

My 96 Attitude Moosepoop bike. Got it in late 95, but a 96 model.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Still have:

Mid-60's Ganna road bike I picked up in 1983
1964 Schwinn cruiser I got in 1985
Wife's engagement bike: 1991 Fisher Advance I got her in December 1990
1993 Paramount Team I got from Schwinn on closeout in Jul 1994


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

88 fisher montare mostly org. ,barely riden .88 or 89 merlin with wtb rolller cam brakes frame #300 it has a manitou 3 on it I also have the potts roller cam fork for it.


----------



## doctor-bond (Sep 8, 2008)

88 team Stumpjumper, had it since 89.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Muddybuddy, that Amp rocks. I wanted one of those back in the day, but I was doomed to conventional hardtails because of my height-weight.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

my 93' Specialized Stumpjumper M2 owned since new.

hey this year it has just under 600 trail/road/trainer miles on it. Most of the time I end up using it to pull a trailer on the rail trails or to the store.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

I think I bought my GT in 1995. Is now my commuter.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Still have my second bike, a 87 Fisher HKEK. Still running strong as a cruiser with slicks. The original components are all long ago wore out. Remember admiring the Ritcheys, Kleins, and upper end Fishers at the lbs, but broke down and got the HKEK because it was the best my college Pell grant would afford. Lived off of Top Ramen the following 6 months, but it was well worth it.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

toyota200x said:


> I think I bought my GT in 1995. Is now my commuter.


Looks like you have the same brand chain tensioner as I have on my fs rig, lol...


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

The bike I've owned the longest is a 1993 GT Borrego. I rode, and babied, that bike through College. All the original suntour parts either wore out, or were replaced for something that worked better. The only original part is the front wheel. Now a days it is a single speed, and almost never get's ridden. I'd really like to convert it back to original, or close to original. I'm slowly pulling the parts together. Here's a recent picture.


----------



## Dr_J (Jan 15, 2004)

*my oldest is a 1990 hardrock sport...*

1990 specialized hardrock sport. This bike may not be flashy but it got me through my late highschool and undergrad years and served me well. It went places and did a great many things $350 bikes aren't supposed to do. I upgraded (broke) so many parts over the years that the only original part left is the suntour xcm front derailler. Even the frame was replaced(warrenty, cracked dropout in late 92). The bike currently is "out to pasture" in my parents basement, only because it is too small (unexpected growth spurt at 19) and it would be too much of a pain to ship it out west. not going to sell it though, too much sentimental value
original spec: Suntour XCM drivetrain with xpress shifters, Diacompe XCM brakes, sansin hubs with araya rims, no name headset and bb, crossroads II tires, SBC saddle, , generic cromo bar and stem, Red 1990 hr sport frame
final build:STX rear D, XCM front D, Sram chain, sachs 12-28 7spd freewheel, standard drive XC Pro cranks, un72 bb, xc comp hubs front and rear laced to mavic 231 cd, wtb veloci rear, sbc team control front tires, '97 judy xc, generic v front (no cable hanger), xt canti rear, generic detachable face ahead stem, ritchey bar, sachs quarz twist ring shifters, forget what saddle.

My second eldest is my 94 buckshaver purchased as a NOS frame in 1996. It is currently still my #1 ride, seeing more use this year than my 2 "modern" squishy bikes. Other than needing a new fork (almost 10 year old sid just not cutting it anymore) it only gets better with age.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

1952 Schwinn Wasp since 85.
1990 Salsa Alacarte since new.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

My 1992 Steve Potts Cross Country Racer, I'm the original owner.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

My 1979 or 80 Cook Bros. I'm the original owner.


LOL!! It was so long ago I don't even remember exactly when. I remember buying it from the Koski's shop in Larkspur though.

It's gone thru many iterations during the years. Here's a somewhat older picture. I hardly have any pre-digital pictures of my bikes. Unfortunately, back then, I didn't think taking the pics of bike was worth the cost of developing them.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mountain bike,1987 Bridgestone MB1. Bought new from Island Park Cycles in Fargo ND. Technically not owned by me any longer and was handed down to my son. So it's still in the family.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

1987 Klein Pinnacle, 2nd mt bike - was riding it when our local bike club started in 1988, and at their 20th anniversary this year


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My wife still has the Ritchey I sold her in 1982, four years before we got married.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

91 GT Xizang but I'm buying back my 85 Panasonic Pro ATB


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

The bike I still ride is not my first, but owning it since 1991. It is a Steve Potts Limited Edition


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pottser and WTB-Rider make me jealous.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Pottser and WTB-Rider make me jealous.


Don't you have like five of those?


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

retrotec #64 (circa 1992)


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Bought this new in '91...


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

1968 Schwinn Typhoon, coppertone color. Got it new when I was 8 years old. Like a moron I painted the chain guard black but that may come off. Otherwise it's all original and in pretty good shape yet. It was $8 more with the 2-speed hub.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Don't you have like five of those?


Four Potts built bikes, but none as cool as either of those...and I've only had mine for short while.


----------



## C Miller (Aug 28, 2008)

*1988 Mountaingoat Deluxe*

Here's mine, 1988 Mountaingoat Deluxe 21", bought in 1992 at Bicycles Inc. in Fort Worth, Texas.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mikkelsen. bought new in 1996.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Have a 92 Yeti FRO Pro frame fork stem waiting for a rebuild I am the original owner. I have my Voodoo Bizango from the first year that company came about, that one is still on the trails but mostly its my commuter.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lets see that FRO.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

1985 Serotta Nova Special

1986 Steve Potts

I am the original owner of both - built the Serotta and picked up the Potts from Steve and Mark Slate. These are my only two bikes and they both get good use.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Pottser and WTB-Rider make me jealous.


Quite a compliment from a guy with a collection like yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> Quite a compliment from a guy with a collection like yours. :thumbsup:


Ah, thank you for thinking so. 

Its mediocre compared to some of these guys...and I only just recently found my way to Marin County bikes and products.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is my bike, an Alpine Designs/ AMP B3. I am the original owner, and have had it since 1996. I still ride it 3 times a week. I have replaced parts on it as I have broke them, which after this long has been just about everything except the front derailleur.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ah, thank you for thinking so.
> 
> Its mediocre compared to some of these guys...and I only just recently found my way to Marin County bikes and products.


I had always used WTB parts on my Fat and Ibis but after visiting Pt.Reyes Bikes and drooling over the the Potts' and 'Hams they had there, I pulled the trigger on my CCR. It's the one bike I'll never part with.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

My second mountain bike ev-ar - a 1988 Ritchey Timber Comp, bought new by me from Mel / Mandy / Tag at Mammoth Sporting Goods while attending the world championships that year. Mandy was the gf of my best friend, so they totally stoked me on the price.

It was sort of a "shotgun wedding", though, as within the first 30 seconds of the maiden test ride from the shop, across the parking lot, and into the little dirt patch just to the south of the shopping center, I did a stoppy in front of my buddy who was following aboard my '85 Ritchey Ascent (my first mountain bike). 

With my rear tire now elevated into his face, and he not able to stop in time, we collided and both fell in a heap with the bikes. The rear wheel on the not-yet-purchased Timber Comp was tacoed, so I had to shoulder the bike back to the store with my tail between my legs. I felt compelled at that point to buy it, and grimmaced as Mel removed the wheel and began slamming it to the floor in hopes of straightening it enough to put it on the truing stand. He did and it was a success! Phew.

I then sold the Ascent to my buddy. It all worked out.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> My second mountain bike ev-ar - a 1988 Ritchey Timber Comp, bought new by me from Mel / Mandy / Tag at Mammoth Sporting Goods while attending the world championships that year. Mandy was the gf of my best friend, so they totally stoked me on the price.
> 
> It was sort of a "shotgun wedding", though, as within the first 30 seconds of the maiden test ride from the shop, across the parking lot, and into the little dirt patch just to the south of the shopping center, I did a stoppy in front of my buddy who was following aboard my '85 Ritchey Ascent (my first mountain bike).
> 
> ...


the yellow timbercomp?:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

colker1 said:


> the yellow timbercomp?:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


The very one.


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

*1992 Rocky Mountain Blizzard*










bought in 1992,
i bent the original tange struts in 1996, then replaced it by a ritchey logic which
always looked wrong on that bike,
then repainted and replaced most components three years ago. 
i recently found a ti bolt frame in my size so the now the 
frame/ fork set finally found a resting palce on my wall after
16 joyfull years.
thought i will never get rid of this ride but the ti bolt always was the one and only
possible upgrade for me so i just couldn't resist....

cheers

uli


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

My orange 90 or 91 Miyata Elevation 500 tripple butted and splined steel frame. I took it all apart and the fork and original stuff is long gone, but there is a chance the fork is still in my parents attic, and I am looking for a bike with a full shimano exage kit to build it back to original.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

'96 Kona Muni-Mula. Bought new in Jan. 97 when I was 13. It's in the process of being SSed. I was thinking about selling it as it's too small but i'm just too attached.

My mom has a few pictures of me racing it BITD. I need to get those scanned...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Slimpee said:


> '96 Kona Muni-Mula. Bought new in Jan. 97 when I was 13. It's in the process of being SSed. I was thinking about selling it as it's too small but i'm just too attached.
> 
> My mom has a few pictures of me racing it BITD. I need to get those scanned...


Where's your little black and white name tag? I know how hard it is to let go of a bike that you've had for a line time even though its too small. One option is to find a wife that is the correct size, or hold onto it until your kids are big enough.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> The very one.


i love this bike
..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

harzkristall said:


> bought in 1992,
> i bent the original tange struts in 1996, then replaced it by a ritchey logic which
> always looked wrong on that bike,
> then repainted and replaced most components three years ago.
> ...


Nice frame and fork set up. Ti Bolts are cool too. Great mini-story. :thumbsup:


----------

